# Draw a pattern on the wood to carve and start carving with simple tools



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

This is a decorative pattern for the stairs. We have done a double staircase for the castle within 6 months.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

yeah, right - - - all ya gotta do is, 
*Draw a pattern on the wood to carve and start carving with simple tools*
Yamato, there is nothing _simple_ about you and your craftsmen !!
your company produces awesome projects day in and day out.
thank you again for taking the time to make these great tutorial videos and sharing with us.
I hope that you inspire people the world over to try carving by hand - before the CNC takes over.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Carving skills aside, which are fantastic, I'm amazed at the consistency I see in all of your carvings. How much training do these folks go through to get to that level, Yamato?

David


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Carving skills aside, which are fantastic, I'm amazed at the consistency I see in all of your carvings. How much training do these folks go through to get to that level, Yamato?
> 
> David


well, it's hard to say! It depends on the skills of each person, but it takes most people 3-5 years to master their skills. At the place where I work, there are skilled people up to 30 years. But most people are skilled over 10 years


----------

